# To split or not to splot



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you might throw your stats up here for the nitpickers and pervs...

i'm a big proponent of riding shorter boards.... split the highlife like you were bubba breaking in some fresh fish


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Gah, forgot to add my stats! I'm 6'1, 185lbs (w/o gear).

I do enjoy the ride on shorter boards, but wasn't quite sure how that'd affect the skinning aspect though (n00b, obvs). I don't want to lock myself into a setup that doesn't allow me to skin efficiently.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the only way it will affect skinning is you will have less weight on your legs which is huge... 

the longer board will be nicer for staying up in pow with a backpack on, but you said it feels like an 18-wheeler - not really a feeling i look for in the shred.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I would split the Highlife as well. My split is shorter at a 61 and I am 183 and it slayed pow like a champ. Skinning is all about technique of course. First few times out for me I fell and hated it, but it comes after practice. 

Word of advice get sparks though instead of slider plates.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

3 cm makes that big of a difference? I could see it if it was a 64 wide or something. I think the characteristics of the board shape are having more to do with it than the length. Anyway, I'd split the board that you are going to want to ride. Which sounds like the Highlife. Shorter boards are definitely nice for the tight trees and such you'll undoubtedly run into when riding in the backcountry. It just makes your life easier. As far as skinning goes, either will be just fine. In fact shorter skis make you life easier on the skin track too. Especially if you are doing a lot of switch backs on a steep slope.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think you answered your own question in your initial post. You said that your Highlife was pretty much your do everything in bounds board while your Slackcountry was your hiking and cat board. 

Obvious answer... split the Slackcountry and keep your Highlife for the resorts.


----------

